# Long 510 issue



## Throbbin_Rods

My neighbor asked if I would take a look at his tractor. He knows just enough to drive it so...
It is a Long 510, but the model and serial tag lists the following;
Model 1581
Serial 53004373
I am unable to find the year of manufacture so far using those numbers
Tractor will start and idle, but if he tries to work it at all, lift dirt or operate the bush hog, it dies out and takes a long time to restart. My thoughts are air leak or dirty fuel filters. He changed the filters last year and it made no difference. I was thinking I would get it started and try spraying starting fluid around the fuel lines and connections, see if it's sucking air anywhere?
I haven't worked on a diesel since about 1975 so any thoughts would be greatly appreciated
Thanks
Bill


----------



## thepumpguysc

It sounds like you have a fuel starvation problem..
Change the filters first.. there IS a hidden filter in the injection pump that the manuf. DO NOT want you to mess with.. IF you email me, I'll send you the instructions on how to clean out..
Does this tractor have a lift pump/supply pump between the fuel tank & inj. pump?? check that also.. IF thats not working, the fuel cant make it to the inj. pump.. & will starve for fuel.


----------



## Throbbin_Rods

thepumpguysc said:


> It sounds like you have a fuel starvation problem..
> Change the filters first.. there IS a hidden filter in the injection pump that the manuf. DO NOT want you to mess with.. IF you email me, I'll send you the instructions on how to clean out..
> Does this tractor have a lift pump/supply pump between the fuel tank & inj. pump?? check that also.. IF thats not working, the fuel cant make it to the inj. pump.. & will starve for fuel.


Thanks much for the response. I will get hold of you as soon as I start working on the tractor, likely next week. This is why I belong to several internet forums. People who know things and aren't afraid to share. 
Again, thank you.


----------



## gasmith10

Throbbin_Rods said:


> Thanks much for the response. I will get hold of you as soon as I start working on the tractor, likely next week. This is why I belong to several internet forums. People who know things and aren't afraid to share.
> Again, thank you.


Another more simpler thing to check, is to ensure the fuel tank shutoff valve is fully open. I bought my 460 DTC as my first tractor and had similar problems. Mine too had new fuel filters installed before I purchased it. I found that the fuel tank shutoff valve had been closed at some point, but had not been fully opened and therefore wasn't allowing fuel to freely flow through the system. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## thepumpguysc

GOOD THINKIN GASMITH.. its the "little things" we forget to write about..
IF we were at the jobsite, it would just be "normal" to reach under there & check it.. but sitting on the couch, we forget the little things like that..


----------



## gasmith10

thepumpguysc said:


> GOOD THINKIN GASMITH.. its the "little things" we forget to write about..
> IF we were at the jobsite, it would just be "normal" to reach under there & check it.. but sitting on the couch, we forget the little things like that..


Thanks PumpGuy but, in no way am I trying to make light your suggestions because there may actually be a problem in one of those areas. This is the first tractor I've ever owned and I don't know nearly enough. You guys have helped me so much! My suggestion merely came from my one experience and he mentioned at least two symptoms I had. I actually started by looking down in my fuel tank with a flashlight trying to see if I could see anything foreign in there. That action led me to the hose that leaves the fuel tank which ultimately drew my attention to that fuel shutoff valve. It was nearly closed and that's what was causing my problems. I think, maybe, someone closed the valve for some reason and didn't quite open it back up enough.
Lord knows I take from this forum more than I can give right now but, I'll try to give back where I can. I hope he finds it's something as simple as that but, if not, he needs to really pay attention to you guys on this forum and I know he will track the problem down. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## thepumpguysc

I meant that "whole heartedly".. Thank you..
I know "some" of my comments can be taken sarcastically.. but not that one.. I really meant it..
I cant remember being sarcastic on THIS SITE?? you must have read a comment or 2 on HEF??
It REALLY IS the little things that kick our butts..


----------

